# Having our third girl.



## WanaBaba

Hi. Today I found out we're having our third girl. I came home and cried, a lot. I wanted a boy so much, as did my husband and eldest daughter. I feel so guilty for feeling this way. I told myself if it was another girl i wouldn't let myself feel too disappointed but I couldn't help it, i only wanted three children so this may be our last which means I'll never get my boy :(


----------



## WanaBaba

No replies at all? :(


----------



## Aelyana

Hi sorry to hear that you are having a hard time. I hope you can take some time to get used to the idea. Are you telling people yet? It can be extra hard dealing with ppls responses. Just wanted to say that it is ok and totally understandable that you are feeling this way. It is more about not having a boy than it is about having another girl like you said. I am sure it will get so much better once your gorgeous little lady gets here. Sending hugs your way!


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm so sorry your upset Hun I have been in your position only I have three boys I desperately wanted a girl with baby number three . 
He's here now and I fell in love with him the minute I saw him I was only upset for a few hours and I couldn't imagine him being a girl now . 
Your not alone and I'm sure given a bit of time you will be ok x


----------



## MeaganMackenz

I have 3 girls and I felt the same way. We're pretty well done with 3 and I will most likely never have a boy. It gets better I promise. Hugs.


----------



## Isme

I'm so sorry that you're disappointed and that you may not get the chance to have your boy. :(


----------



## laura11111

This is going to be me if I have another boy. I've always wanted a girl and was slightly disappointed when my first came out a boy. I tried to prepare myself for a boy, when I was pregnant with my second, but it didn't help. I was still secretly hoping for a girl, and felt disappointment when he came out. I felt sooooo guilty, so I get it. You know what though, we don't need to feel guilty. It's not like we're not going to love our children because we hoped for a different gender. At least you have time to adjust to the idea before she arrives so good call finding out. I'm going to find out next time so I don't have to deal with disappointment and recovering from birth/having a newborn at the same time.


----------



## Isme

I should add that you're definitely not alone and it's okay to feel this way. You are not a bad mom for being sad that you aren't getting the boy you'd hoped for. You will love this girl so much when she gets here, but it is okay to also grieve for the son you may never have.

I'm feeling the opposite. I have two girls and I desperately want a third girl. We miss our bonus baby (who was a girl), so I know that's part of it... but I also just can't see myself as a boy mom. I've known nothing but girls for 13 years now. I know I will love this baby regardless, but I'm afraid I will be pretty disappointed if I find out its a boy. I think if I knew I might have the chance for another daughter, it wouldn't be so bad... but this is almost certainly our last. I'm trying to prepare myself now for the thought of a baby boy, but I can't guarantee how I will react with the news when it's true and not just a maybe.


----------



## 3babesforme

you're not alone <3 i'm so sorry you didn't get your baby boy.

i am pregnant with my third boy and experienced the same disappointment.


----------



## WanaBaba

Thankyou ladies. It's nice to know I'm not alone. It's been almost a week now so I'm starting to get used to the idea. I still feel down about it when I think about it too much though :( but I know I will love this little girl as much as my first two.


----------



## bubbles82

Sorry you're feeling this way, for what it's worth I would be absolutely thrilled to be in your position, although that probably doesn't really help. I'm expecting my second, pretty sure it's our last, and not confirmed but pretty sure it's a boy. I desperately wanted another girl and can't even decide if I should find out or not as I hate the idea of spending the rest of my pregnancy feeling disappoints before the baby even arrives. I hope you manage to get used to the idea and I'm sure you'll love your third girl just the same, but it's hard to accept not having what you'd hoped for.


----------



## Biotechick829

You're definitely not alone. This baby will be our 3rd girl and when my husband and I found out a month ago we were crushed as we always wanted 3 boys, yet here we are. It has gotten easier with time. When my two girls are playing or my oldest asks about her new baby sister, it just makes my heart melt and be thankful that I'll soon have 3 little girls who will have such a great sisterly bond <3


----------



## laila 44

We just had our third baby girl last week ... Although it's what we wanted, I can understand the dissapointment at not ever experiencing the opposite sex. 

However if it's any consolation, 3little girls is just magical! My other 2 are in love with her and the thought of 3 sisters warms my heart. Trust me when you bring that baby home it will all be forgotten and you won't ever picture it any other way. Hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## XtattoochickX

Hi
I hope you dont mind me jumping in but i too have 3 girls so i know how you feel
I didnt find out the sex with my youngest LO and convinced myself it was a boy i was even buying boyish clothes
When i had her and they said it was a girl i was like hmmmmm than i saw her and was blown away i love her so much and i think because i gave birth natural with no pain relief we just had a instant bond i even breastfed which i was against ever doing again

I think gender scan shouldnt be allowed sometimes as with my second LO i was hoping it was going to be team blue and i was so sad when they told me it was a girl
I went home and cried for ages i even felt like i wanted to end the pregnancy as bad as that sounds but i just couldnt face another girl
My whole pregnancy was ruined for the first few months till i finally accepted it

Im so glad i didnt do the gender scan last time even if i was team pink

I think i will try again as i really wish to have a boy 
I hope you get your little boy too 
Best off luck


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

sorry you feel this way :hugs: it'll all be worth it once bub arrives i'm pretty sure you know that, we are only human and it's part of human nature to feel disappointment. I hope you get your little boy if you ever change your mind about having more babies x


----------

